# Few vis of home made lathe abuse



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

Giving the lathe some abuse just to see how sturdy it was


parting 1 1/4" ally




quick finish and parting of 25-ish mm steel




showing differance between a rough turning tool and a finishing tool, then seein how fast i can part the steel





pointed, or angled parting blade on steel




massive cut in ally, just for fun....




and one in steel just for good measure




DONT DO THIS WITH A DECENT LATHE!


----------



## monkeybiter (11 Jan 2014)

Is that a bottle of wine behind the lathe?


----------



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

NOOO Wine is a girls drink haha, its a c02 bottle off an air rifle lol


----------

